# Altima 99 SE jerking problem



## today123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

I just Nissan Altima 99 SE . this car jerks on accelaration and also when I turn on the AC , the jerks increases. any idea why? 

please help me out.

Thanks


Send Gifts to India,Send Birthday & Anniversary Gifts to India,Flowers to India,Cake to India


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you should take it to a Nissan mechanic so they can charge you through the roof on repairs. Or check the tension on your serpentine belt???


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

today123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just Nissan Altima 99 SE . this car jerks on accelaration and also when I turn on the AC , the jerks increases. any idea why?
> 
> ...



Sounds like your MAF sensor or the idel air control valve is dirty. 
As a side note, I would recommend removing the gifts from India link before one of the moderators find this today and tells you to remove it or else.

Frank


----------

